# The Obesity Era



## Thalassa

FreeBeer said:


> o.o from personal and other people's experience around me avoiding dairy & grain as well as processed foods as much as possible is the key to allowing your body to start burning fat reserves.
> 
> Recommended for eating: MEAT, EGGS, FRUITS, VEGETABLES, GREEN LEAFY STUFF (KALE for example), NUTS, BERRIES and food made out of these.


Or avoiding animal fat. You will lose weight almost immediately from becoming vegan or "mostly vegan" if you eat whole foods and avoid vegan snack foods. Even if you still eat some organic dairy or eggs sparingly, a mostly plant based diet will take care of it....unless you are into researching what kind of Doritos or cookies you can eat as a vegan. It really doesn't take much except a plant based diet avoiding processed or sugary foods, even if you still ate eggs, cheese, or meat a few times a week.


----------



## Thalassa

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I'd like to remind you that people who would be making decisions what people can buy are the ones who have mistakenly decided that eggs are bad and kept claiming it for 10s of years despite 10s of studies that show otherwise.
> 
> 
> From coping with stress by overeating and being unable to afford other pleasures.


But what happens when poor people save the money they would have spent on snack food? Or replace that time spent with other pursuits? Or simply perfected their cooking on food stamps. ..my mother is physically disabled and she did just that. She originally over indulged but now drinks almond coconut milk and knows how to make healthy meals.


----------



## PowerShell

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I'd like to remind you that people who would be making decisions what people can buy are the ones who have mistakenly decided that eggs are bad and kept claiming it for 10s of years despite 10s of studies that show otherwise.
> 
> 
> From coping with stress by overeating and being unable to afford other pleasures.


The eggs thing is stupid but they're right in more cases than the people making the poor choices.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

Obesity can cause diabetes though.


----------



## LibertyPrime

Thalassa said:


> Or avoiding animal fat. You will lose weight almost immediately from becoming vegan or "mostly vegan" if you eat whole foods and avoid vegan snack foods. Even if you still eat some organic dairy or eggs sparingly, a mostly plant based diet will take care of it....unless you are into researching what kind of Doritos or cookies you can eat as a vegan. It really doesn't take much except a plant based diet avoiding processed or sugary foods, even if you still ate eggs, cheese, or meat a few times a week.


o.o I like to kill what I eat....grew up on a farm tbh....and I like meat. My grandparents ate this kind of stuff and both made it to god awful 90 years of age (nobody should live past 80 imo)


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I am sorry, that just sounds hilarious *"THE OBESITY....ERA!!!!!!!1"
*
I sort of have the opposite problem though; and that is not bragging by any means. I find it really difficult to feel nourished, and find if I don't eat quite a lot, then I get really tired/fatigued a lot. The problem is, it's sort of difficult because I do not have that much money, and it feels like I have to spend a fortune to feed myself, plus most of the 'health' fads and diets don't feel sustaining enough(filling) for me. It's really frustrating.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

PowerShell said:


> Or stop subsidizing garbage food and actually put real restrictions on what people can buy with food stamps. I disproportionate amount of poor people are also obese.


I completely agree with this despite being a perpetuator of it. 




Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I'd like to remind you that people who would be making decisions what people can buy are the ones who have mistakenly decided that eggs are bad and kept claiming it for 10s of years despite 10s of studies that show otherwise.
> 
> From coping with stress by overeating and being unable to afford other pleasures.


At the same time this is dead on.


----------



## Thalassa

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I like to kill what I eat....grew up on a farm tbh....and I like meat. My grandparents ate this kind of stuff and both made it to god awful 90 years of age (nobody should live past 80 imo)


Well if you hunt or farm sustainably then that's your business. 

I was just making a suggestion for an alternative, because not eating grains imo is ridiculous. ..I don't believe in the paleo diet. I think it's a crock. I can see avoiding white flour or sugar, but not grains. 

It's a matter of preference. But our teeth and digestive system are well suited to grains so....

In fact I will give you a short list of other reasons why:

1) archeologists have disproved its mythology

2) no one ever ate THAT MUCH MEAT before factory farming

3) we have flat grinding teeth and a long complicated digestive system like omnivorous or vegetarian animals
as I already stated

4) it seems like a ploy to get people to eat more unsustainable meat

5) I'm not suggesting strict veganism is totally natural, but the healthiest people in the world (Asians, Mediterranean) eat lots of whole grains and vegetarian meals, with smaller portions of meat or fish, if at all

And at the bottom of the list of healthy diets is... paleo


----------



## Thalassa

Best diets of 2014...the top three spots seem filled by medical diets like DASH and Mayo clinic, but Flexitarian (mostly vegetarian) and Mediterranean are in the top ten. The top twenty contain traditional Asian diet and vegetarian diet...vegan was still in the top twenty (3 of 5 stars) but down voted for restrictions and possibility of not getting certain nutrients. ..Paleo was dead last, even after macrobiotic and raw...I was honestly surprised raw food wasn't last, and I have seen people talk shit about veganism when what they actually were referring to was the bizarre raw food diet.

Top-Rated Diets Overall | US News Best Diets


----------



## LibertyPrime

Thalassa said:


> Well if you hunt or farm sustainably then that's your business.
> 
> I was just making a suggestion for an alternative, because not eating grains imo is ridiculous. ..I don't believe in the paleo diet. I think it's a crock. I can see avoiding white flour or sugar, but not grains.
> 
> It's a matter of preference. But our teeth and digestive system are well suited to grains so....
> 
> In fact I will give you a short list of other reasons why:
> 
> 1) archeologists have disproved its mythology
> 
> 2) no one ever ate THAT MUCH MEAT before factory farming
> 
> 3) we have flat grinding teeth and a long complicated digestive system like omnivorous or vegetarian animals
> as I already stated
> 
> 4) it seems like a ploy to get people to eat more unsustainable meat
> 
> 5) I'm not suggesting strict veganism is totally natural, but the healthiest people in the world (Asians, Mediterranean) eat lots of whole grains and vegetarian meals, with smaller portions of meat or fish, if at all
> 
> And at the bottom of the list of healthy diets is... paleo


Paleodiet mainly works for me, because bread, rice and the sort which contains carbohydrates (pasta for example) causes bloating. I feel heavy, tired and sick if I eat these things for some reason. I also can't drink milk as i'm lactose intolerant  and get the runs.

In short, I don't eat products made from flour such as cake, pasta, bread and I don't eat rice or cereal or anything that contains these things. I also avoid dairy products & anything that is heavily processed, for example buying meat from the store, which is loaded with antibiotics and pumped full of water.

Its relatively easy for me because we have land & animals, so I barely buy any of this stuff from the supermarket & I cook / 98% of my food intake is what I cooked. We also make whine & vodka at home  lolol. (Vineyard & Fruit trees).


----------



## PowerShell

Paleo diet is optimal. Now if cash is limited, go for unprocessed foods and things like dried beans and also rice make a good base for a diet. You can actually eat very well for very cheap. I've actually debated starting a blog on eating super cheap (like sub $10 a week) and still getting enough calories and nutrients.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Thalassa said:


> But what happens when poor people save the money they would have spent on snack food? Or replace that time spent with other pursuits? Or simply perfected their cooking on food stamps. ..my mother is physically disabled and she did just that. She originally over indulged but now drinks almond coconut milk and knows how to make healthy meals.


Been, there done that. In a moment of the worst despair an optimized taste of a sweet snack frying reward circuits of my brain is a life saver, though.

Though maybe the main problem is that I can't get food stamps or any welfare money besides housing benefits (because Polish government apparently believes that people without income should starve.), so I live under constant financial terror and threat of starvation and electricity, gas, water and internet getting cut off.
The horror is unbearable and this year it lasts for most most of the year, except June.

So, maybe if I could have food stamps, I wouldn't feel such constant dread.



PowerShell said:


> The eggs thing is stupid but they're right in more cases than the people making the poor choices.


Removing eggs would be even worse than allowing people to make bad choices. Egg yolks have so many health benefits that their loss to those who know what they do would be a tragedy:
Health Benefits Of Eggs



PowerShell said:


> Paleo diet is optimal. Now if cash is limited, go for unprocessed foods and things like dried beans and also rice make a good base for a diet. You can actually eat very well for very cheap. I've actually debated starting a blog on eating super cheap (like sub $10 a week) and still getting enough calories and nutrients.


Ugh, rice is horrible D: . So many quickly absorbed carbs D: .

Personally, I can't imagine resigning from some stuff like daily eggs - I feel much worse mentally and physically without them. I'd probably have to start taking psychiatric drugs without the daily omelette for breakfast.
I find cocoa with 30% cream also pretty important. I don't know why, though. I just know I feel worse when I try to replace it with something else.



Thalassa said:


> And at the bottom of the list of healthy diets is... paleo


It's mostly because there were no long term studies on its influence, though.


----------



## Paty

Bruh... Obesity... most of my class mates are around 50 kilos... It's hilarious that i'm over half their weight


----------

